# update on twist and kids. kids are 6 weeks



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

kids are looking amazing and moms udder is fantastic!! for a ff she has way surpassed any expectation of mine.. dream goat


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh myhow they have changed and in 6 weeks! wow

so who are you keeping?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

we are keeping lil bit. since the girl is going to need a more dairy, and i like the smoother heavier does


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I love her coloring. My new doe is colored that same color with white "spots"


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she has one white spot on the poll ad frosted ears, she'd be even prettier if she had bird pattern.. i would have died seeing her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are gorgeous.. :drool: ...they have really ...turned out nice..   
everytime you put a new pic of them.... wow ...what a difference a day makes


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

No way are they 6 weeks! Has it really been that long? 
They sure are beautiful little goats! I still love the darker one.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Pretty goatlies!!! Hard deciding who to keep isn't it?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea.. well they were 8 weeks today, so momma went byebye.

i put them in the weaning pen.. which might i add is not easy to do when you haven't slept at all and have the flu


yay. my two year with DBF and i'm sick to hell..

he did bring me gatorade though

i wuv him


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

They are both adorable!! I would want to keep both!! I hope you feel better1 It seems like that stuff is going around..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry you aren't feeling good..SDK..I know the feeling when you are sick ,,but still have to do your chores.....I'll Pray you feel better soon... ray:


----------

